# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Каким Файл менеджером вы пользуетесь?

## spitamen

Каким File Managerом вы пользуетесь?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Exxx

А Internet explorer разве файл-менеджер?
П.С.Norton - ЖИВ!

----------


## Xen

Total Commander рулит

----------


## Xen

Windows Commander это предыдущее название Total Commander

----------


## spitamen

> А Internet explorer разве файл-менеджер?
> П.С.Norton - ЖИВ!



Ошибочка  :Smiley: , вместо "Internet explorer" иметь ввиду "Explorer" или "Проводник" т.е встроенный виндовоский

----------


## Палыч

Total. Хочу поближе познакомиться с FAR'ом.

----------


## Sanja

FAR рулит.. времена нортон коммандера тоже ж)

----------


## orvman

TC - рулит однозначно.

----------


## dark

Total - Рулез.

----------


## anton_dr

В повседневном использовании - проводник, при копировании с диска на диск (сохраняю инфу клиентов), а также для FTP - FAR

----------


## Minos

Чаще проводником, но при "нипельных" задачах - TotalCommander.

----------


## Muromec

если просто - konqueror, если слишком хитро - скриптом

----------


## Muromec

кстати, объясните мне кайф синих панелек. 

я понимаю консоль ( zsh с настроенным автодополнением и вещами типа /mnt/cd{rom,recorcder}/*.tar.bz2 ), я понимаю графические файломенеджеры с иконками и предпросмотрами. 
а синие панельки не понимаю. они же и не гибкие и не "визуальные".

----------


## anton_dr

А скажите мне, пожалуйста, Muromec, вы давно с компами работаете? То то и оно.
Синие панельки - это ж такая ностальгия... 486, 16 памяти, 250Мб винт... И нортон... 
Ну а кроме ностальгии, еще и удобство. Что бы ни говорили, а в Far'е мне удобно работать. И они все-таки и гибкие, и по своему визуальные.

----------


## Xen

2Muromec: чисто немного быстрее, чем ls + less, tar + less или rpm + cpio.... больше ничего такого нету

----------


## pig

Кстати, господа знатоки - FAR 1.70 умеет нормально с юникодом в именах файлов работать? А то 1.65 делает это через ANSI и в результате на заковыристых символах сбивается.

----------


## Rene-gad

IdosWin-Free  :Smiley:

----------


## Muromec

> А скажите мне, пожалуйста, Muromec, вы давно с компами работаете? То то и оно.
> Синие панельки - это ж такая ностальгия... 486, 16 памяти, 250Мб винт... И нортон... 
> Ну а кроме ностальгии, еще и удобство. Что бы ни говорили, а в Far'е мне удобно работать. И они все-таки и гибкие, и по своему визуальные.


а... ну если ностальгия, то понятно. (-:

----------


## Sunix

FAR - forever!!! ну ностальгия... ради ностальгии никто бы себя не мучил. мне лично очень удобно в фаре - намного быстрее и наглядней можно нужное сделать, и картинку быстро просмотреть и ХТМЛ/ПХП/че угодно с раскраской отредактировать, и на фтп и в локалку зайти.

короче фар избавляет от необходимости набирать метры командных строк  :Smiley: 

*кстати на днях спустя три года от версии FAR 1.70 beta 5 вышел релиз FAR 1.70 !!!!! ВСЕМ КАЧАТЬ*

----------


## Timoha

*Total Commander*

----------


## Dime3us

Проводник и Total Commander.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

на тотале сидел, потом за ненадобностью отвалился.

----------


## ISO

Все таки привыкаешь к хорошим и удобным программам, к коим отношу и ТОТАЛ КОМАНДЕР. Привык так, что через проводник уже с трудом могу работать, вернее могу но не хочу.

----------


## ed13

Пользуюсь ТС еще аж с 4-ой версии, еще когда он WC был... Про проводник давно забыл, даже на чужих машинах им не пользуюсь, таскаю с собой сидюшку с развернутым ТС... При том количестве плагинов, которое для него написано - для меня это основной рабочий инструмент на компе... Можно сделать практически все, что угодно, вплоть до серфига по и-нету...

----------


## maXmo

> на тотале сидел, потом за ненадобностью отвалился.


потом снова на тотале сидел  :Smiley:  сейчас Unreal Commander щупаю. Подглюкивает потихонечку…

----------


## XP user

FreeCommander

Paul

----------


## rubin

Простой "Проводник" от Windows

----------


## TANUKI

> FreeCommander
> 
> Paul


+1 отличная прога  :Smiley:  лучшая из бесплатных  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

пользуюсь TC



> FreeCommander
> Paul


честно это одна из немногих программ, которую я не представляю если это не тотал командер.. поэтому извеняюсь у разработчиков Тотал командера за то что использую не лицензионное ПО их разработки..

----------


## [500mhz]

ТС

----------


## Surfer

совершенно бесплатный explorer.exe

----------


## wise-wistful

В те времена когда стояла 95 Винда частенько пользовался Нортон Командер.
Сейсач пользуюсь проводником Виндоуса. Недавно начал пользоваться Тотал командер (на предыдущей работе делал свои папки скрытыми, на рабочий стол вылаживал только ярлыки, комп был один для нескольких человек - а там такие товарищи, что могли удалить, что-то для них не нужное, ну а что на компьютере существуют скрытые и системные папки они не знали, как сделать скрытые папки видимыми то же не знали; частенько выручало, удаляли только ярлыки).

----------


## pooh4

Disko Commander

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-в win Проводник или Total Commander, а в никсах Midnight Commander... последний, скорее из-за природной лени нежели по необходимости  :Smiley:

----------


## Windows100

FAR Manager 1.70

----------


## dr.Faust

Юзеры FAR'a, а вкратце приимущество перед TC можете описать?
А то часто слышу что FAR рулёз, а почему никак не воткну. Понимаю, что там есть, то чего я при беглом знакомстве не увидил, а вто что?

----------


## pig

А я сейчас от FreeCommander балдею. Единственный заметный для меня минус по сравнению с FAR и TC - отсутствие FTP. Ну, плагинов ещё нет, но я ими и не пользовался, кроме FAR Navigator (который продвинутый FTP-клиент для FAR). Но других вкусностей много.

----------


## Surfer

Периодически юзаю UniversalCommander, плагины от тотала воркают, фтп-менеджер конечно простой, но рабочий  :Smiley:

----------


## Proximo

Total Commander,  начиная с Windows commander ver.1,6(ЕМНП) под win3.11  :Smiley:  Удобно и безопаснее намного. Никаких тебе coment.htt и прочего хлама, что проводник любит обрабатывать. Только сотрудникам своим никак не втолковать этого.

----------


## Keper

ТС. Честно куплен на кровные, за хороший софт и заплатить не жалко.

----------


## 1205

Обычный проводник Windows. Большего мне не надо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## калека

тотал командер я юзаю редко... когда стандартного проводника нехватает

----------


## Белый Сокол

Однозначно Far!

----------


## 2nd

Total Commander
+1

----------


## gdn

TotalCommander установленный, носимый на флешке, иногда (в т.ч. по лиц. соображениям) Far, когда работаю в линукс MidnightCommander.

----------


## ANDYBOND

Использую Total Commander.

----------


## terran

Так как я использую архиватор "7-zip",и находясь в главном окне этой программы, можно нажать кнопку "F-9" и "7-zip" приобретет 2-х панельный интерфейс и станет похож на файл-менеджер.
Конечно с "фаром" и "тоталом" ему не потягаться, но мне хватает такой функциональности "за глаза".

----------


## Wiesel

Нортон Коммандер. Если винды нет, без него неуютно (хотя и можно). Но если это винда, то виндового глюксплорера за глаза...

----------


## thyrex

Total Commander. До этого был на Far'e

----------


## telemax

Линуксовый Gnome Commander

----------


## Игорь

Total Commander, без него как без рук. :094: 
Содержимое всех дисков как на ладоне, всё под контролем, оправдывает свое название! :Beer:

----------


## PavelP

консолька!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Проводник

----------


## Serrrgio

*Far!*
у очень хороший файловый менеджер, а также среда разработки (php html javascript), архиватор, hex редактор, менеджер процессов и т.д. и т.п.  :Smiley: 

ЗЫ: ктонибудь уже говорил что вышла версия 2.0?
тихо так вышла, совсем незаметно...

----------


## Matias

Пользуюсь ViewFD. По функциональности он не уступает TC и абсолютно бесплатен.

----------


## миднайт

Когда то давно Far. Теперь однозначно Total Commander (проводник не терплю)

----------


## Travoed

FreeCommander . Есть конечно небольшие баги , но в целом очень простой и 
интуитивно понятный файловый менеджер . С него и начинал . После него пробовал и TC ( хоть он функциональнее ) , и другие - не то .

----------


## Alexey R

Проводник.

----------


## tmvs

Total Commander.

----------

